# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  للإخوة في أندونيسيا / أريد ترجمة عن العلامة عثمان بن عبد الله بن عقيل بن يحيى

## باخريصة

أريد ترجمة عن العلامة عثمان بن عبد الله بن عقيل بن يحيى مفتي بتافيا سابقا؟ مؤلف كتاب إعانة المسترشدين على اجتناب البدع في الدين ومؤلف كتاب عشرون صفة لله فمن يترجم لنا سيرته للعربية؟؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

